# Frame Decals - Gary Fisher restoration



## Eatyapeas (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey,
Just after any info on getting frame decals, either factory or reproduction, for a '99 Gary Fisher Joshua F4 i'm restoring.
This was my pride and joy back in the day but a decade in the back of the shed has left the paint badly scratched up.
Any tips on where to go for decals.... anyone?????

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I got some reproduction decals for my 1982 Stumpjumper, through Velocals.com, it took awhile, but they were of very good quality. I'm not sure if they have the decals for your particular bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have no idea. It's a little late for this forum but I wanted to let you know that it's "Ron Burgundy" if you're talking about the Anchorman dude. I haven't seen that movie yet but it's on my list.

Good luck on your search. Have you tried Gary Fisher directly?


----------



## Eatyapeas (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome, thanks heaps for the info i'll give them a try.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Eatyapeas (Feb 10, 2009)

Girlonbike, cheers i'll update the sig and hit spell check next time!
Top flick and the sequal is almost out so get on it!
Yeah i tried GF and Trek but neither one can help unfortunatley.

Cheers


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## specalk (Oct 8, 2013)

I was also looks for decals for my Joshua x0 but that one web page does not have them. most places that make decals say that cannot make the same decals.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I have long had the suspicion that once Trek or QBP buy a brand they make it difficult for the repro decal makers to make decals for the old bikes because of trademark issues. I'm not sure, but it just seems to fit the situation.

Kind of crappy if so. The older quality bikes make the brand desirable, but there's no love for the old customers who believed in the small builders and bought bikes to build the brand up to be a takeover target.


----------

